# Millie's first training class



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well..... what can I say. The first part of it was fine, outside in a big field with 10 other dogs/puppies of all different ages. We were in a circle walking to head/steady and sit. That went well.

However the rain started and we went underneath a canopy next to kennels with other dogs barking like crazy.... the lesson went from bad to worse. I could hardly hear what the trainer was trying to say, she was busy with individual dogs/owners, all the while the barking was going on and on and on.... people started getting upset and a poor dog was sick and then poo'd twice because was so distressed with the noise.

at the end the trainer asked if there was any questions and that was when a majority of people said they couldn't cope with the noise/environment. some asked for their money back and at first she said they couldn't.... anyway to cut a long story short I have decided to go again next week to see if things are different but in my heart I feel that I should find somewhere else (preferably indoors) as the weather is going to get worse as the weeks go on. a few of the people did get their money back, and a couple of others just asked for one to one training.

Just wondering if anyone has had similiar experiences. I understand its a hard task trying to train 10 dogs/puppies and I am in no way blaming the trainer but do feel that the environment needs to be right/quiet in order to get ur dogs full attention.

This class was highly recommended too.....

Anyway I think I will be on the look out for another place to take Millie. Might even ask the trainer to do a few one to one sessions at home with me.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Poor you  I'd feel so disheartened in your situation  I guess like you said you could go again next give it another shot and see what it's like after next weeks session! 

On the other hand, well done Millie with your first class  x x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Well done Millie on starting school!

I'd perhaps give it one more week, maybe some of those there this week won't come back and the class may be smaller. If your not happy next time, I'd find somewhere else.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That sounds awful...our training was indoors...I think less distraction to start is better, then when they get good add in more distractions


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah sorry to hear that ... See how you go next week then decide. 
I got a great link from Karen (Wellerfeller) re dog trainers as I too had a bad experience. 
Anyway, Millie is still socialising which Is the main thing, all be it not too conducive an environment. 
Good luck next week 
xx


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh that doesn't sound so good. Poor you! Hope you get it sorted whatever you decide. Must have been a bit rubbish if so many people complained!


----------

